# Hi I'm new female 27



## alexgt149 (Mar 12, 2015)

14%bf,  ran 6 cycles over 2 years of anavar,  winstrol,  primobolan,  turinabol,  and clenbuteral. 
soon to begin a npp + tbol cycle for 12 weeks for cutting 
Weeks 1-12 = npp@100mg 
Weeks 1-12 = tbol@20mg


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2015)

Sounds good, hope you log it with lots of pics?


----------



## BadGas (Mar 13, 2015)

Welcome.. There are some very exp women around should desire a 2nd opinion or have questions. SheriV is one of our fem moderators, whos always around to help. 

Good luck..


----------



## alexgt149 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## brazey (Mar 13, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## alexgt149 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## muscleicon (Mar 13, 2015)

Welcome.

_*Icon*_


----------



## SFW (Mar 13, 2015)

BadGas said:


> Welcome.. There are some very exp women around should desire a 2nd opinion or have questions. *SheriV is one of our fem moderators*, whos always around to help.
> 
> Good luck..



she has a penis


----------



## Riles (Mar 13, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## alexgt149 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## big and swole (Mar 13, 2015)

SFW said:


> she has a penis


In for proof


----------



## SheriV (Mar 13, 2015)

welcome!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 13, 2015)

OfficerFarva said:


> Isn't this a male curios forum?




I think so...when you graduate and decide you're more than curious you join asf


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 16, 2015)

*​Welcome. I've always been interested in how women react to different compounds. I would be interested to see a log of your next cycle!*


----------



## alexgt149 (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks. I'll keep u posted


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 17, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Bigofool (Mar 17, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## gymfun (Mar 20, 2015)

Don't see a fem mod much.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 20, 2015)

gymfun said:


> Don't see a fem mod much.


There are two here...


----------



## gymfun (Mar 20, 2015)

I thought it would have been more.


----------

